#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  صحيح الأحاديث القدسية..

## سوما

الحمد لله رب العالمين,, نحمده حمد الشاكرين,, ونشكره شكر الحامدين ..
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين,, صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين..

*لازالت السنة النبوية هي المصدر الذي يستقي المسلم منه فكره وعقيدته وثقافته، حيث أن فهم السنة يمثل الأساس الأهم في بناء عقل وعقيدة المسلم وتصحيح مسيرته، وإعادة بناء النسق المعرفي ، الثقافي والحضاري للأمة الإسلامية..*
وقد تفرغ من السنة النبوية نوع من أنواعها وهو الحديث القدسي الذي يتوسط القرآن الكريم وحديث النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

فالحديث القدسي هو: 
الحديث الذي رواه النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن ربه عز وجل، فالمعنى من الله تعالى واللفظ من الرسول–صلى الله عليه وسلم- ،وهو غير متعبد بتلاوته ولا متحدى به.

وسمي بالحديث القدسي نسبة إلى اسم من أسماء الله تبارك وتعالى وهو : القدوس. 
ويسمى الحديث القدسي أيضاً ب( الحديث الإلهي ) ،أو ( الحديث الرباني ).

وللحديث القدسي صيغتان يأتي بهما وهما: 
1-	قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: قال الله تعالى.
2-	أو قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فيما يروي عن ربه.

وترجع أهمية الحديث القدسي إلى أنه يشتمل على تلك المعاني الرقيقة التي تهتم بحمل النفوس على القرب من الله تعالى ، وتلك الرقائق التي تنبت للقلب ريش الجناح فيرفرف به في الملكوت الأعلى.


المصدر: صحيح الأحاديث القدسية  ........د.\ حامد أحمد الطاهر

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيكي*


* وجزاكي الله كل الخير بأذن الله*

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

> *بارك الله فيكي*
> 
> 
> * وجزاكي الله كل الخير بأذن الله*


أستاذ\ حسام..
جزاك الله خيرا على حسن ردك ودعائك الطيب لى..... :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## ابوعرب

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## سوما

> بارك الله فيكي


أبو عرب:
شكرا على دعائك الطيب لى.. جزاك الله خيرا.. :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اختى الفاضلة .. سوما

مجهود رائع .. :f: 

أثابك الله خيرا ..
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

اللهم آمــــــــــــــــــين




خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

> اختى الفاضلة .. سوما
> مجهود رائع ..
> أثابك الله خيرا ..
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
> اللهم آمــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> خالص وارق تحياتى،،،


شاعر الرومانسية..
لك جزيل الشكر لمرورك وثنائك على الموضوع.. ودعائك الطيب لى.. :f: 
جزاك الله خيرا.. ودمت بخير دائمااااا..

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## رمح المحال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

بارك الله فيك .. ورفع مقدارك ودرجاتك في الجنة .. على هذا العمل الطيب المبارك النبيل .. 
بصراحة من أروع الأعمال التي رأيتها .. لا حرمك الله الأجر والثواب .. آآآمين .*

----------


## سوما

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> بارك الله فيك .. ورفع مقدارك ودرجاتك في الجنة .. على هذا العمل الطيب المبارك النبيل .. 
> بصراحة من أروع الأعمال التي رأيتها .. لا حرمك الله الأجر والثواب .. آآآمين .*


رمح المحال..
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب لى.... :f: 
ولك جزيل الشكر على مرورك وثناؤك الطيب للموضوع.. :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الاخت سوما 

اشكرك على وضع هذا الموضوع الاجمل والاروع  

افادنا الله واياكم من هذة الاحاديث 

وجعلنا الله من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه 

وكلام رسول الله احسن الكلم 

صلى الله عليه اهله وصحبه وسلم  تسليما كثيرا

----------


## سوما

> الاخت سوما 
> اشكرك على وضع هذا الموضوع الاجمل والاروع  
> افادنا الله واياكم من هذة الاحاديث 
> وجعلنا الله من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه 
> وكلام رسول الله احسن الكلم 
> صلى الله عليه اهله وصحبه وسلم  تسليما كثيرا


أستاذ\ ناصر..
لك جزيل الشكر على حسن مرورك بالموضوع ودعائك الطيب لى.. :f: 
جزاك الله خيرا.. ونفعنا واياكم بالأحاديث والسيرة النبوية العطرة.. :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من صلى عليّ صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً"
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تجعلوا قبري عيداً وصلوا علي، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم"
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "البخيل من ذكرت عندهُ فلم يصل علي"
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض يبلغوني من أمتي السلام"
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله على روحي حتى أروُدَّ عليه السلام


الى الاخت الفاضله سوما جزاكى الله كل الخير عنا جميعا وبارك الله فيكى وحفظك

ورعاكى الله عزوجل واداما نعمه عليك فأنت ذات القلب الذى لا يعرف الا كل الخير جزاكى الله عنا خيرا

وأشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

أختك جاسره مصريه_

----------


## سوما

> _فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من صلى عليّ صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً"
> وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تجعلوا قبري عيداً وصلوا علي، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم"
> وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "البخيل من ذكرت عندهُ فلم يصل علي"
> وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض يبلغوني من أمتي السلام"
> وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله على روحي حتى أروُدَّ عليه السلام
> _


* اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وأصحابه والتابعين الى يوم الدين.. أمين يارب العالمين *الغالية\ جاسرة مصرية..
جزاك الله خيرا على حسن ردك ودعائك الطيب لى..دمتى بخير دائما.. :l: 
فى رعاية الله وحفظه.. :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

جزاكي الله عنا خيرا سوما

----------


## سوما

> جزاكي الله عنا خيرا سوما


أستاذ\ أحمد..
شكرا على مرورك الكريم وردك الطيب.. :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عقبة بن عامر- رضى الله عنه- أن: 
رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: " ليس من عمل يوم الا وهو يختم عليه , فاذا مرض المؤمن قالت الملائكة : يا ربنا عبدك فلان قد حبسته , 
فيقول الرب عزوجل: أختموا له على مثل عمله حتى يبرأ أو يموت "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة- رضى الله عنه- 
عن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه عاد مريضا ومعه أبى هريرة من وعك كان به فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- :" أبشر ان الله عزوجل يقول: 
نارى أسلطها على عبدى المؤمن فى الدنيا لتكون حظه من النار فى الأخرة "[/frame]

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سيد جعيتم

استمرى يا سومه الطيبه . الله يحرسك . دمت بخير

----------


## سوما

> استمرى يا سومه الطيبه . الله يحرسك . دمت بخير


الأستاذ الفاضل\ سيد..
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب الذى يشجعنى دائما بأستمرار..فوجود حضرتك شرف لى دائما.. :f: 
دمت بخير دائما.. فى رعاية وحفظ الله تعالى.. :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة –رضى الله عنه-أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" ألا أدلك على كلمة من تحت العرش من كنز الجنة تقول: لا حول ولا قوة ﺇلا بالله.. فيقول الله –عزوجل-: أسلم عبدي وأستسلم "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة –رضى الله عنه-أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" قال الله تعالى: ﺇذا أحب عبدي لقائي أحببت لقاءه.. وﺇذا كره لقائي كرهت لقاءه "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة- رضى الله عنه- أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" ان الله عزوجل ليرفع الدرجة للعبد الصالح فى الجنة فيقول: يارب أنى لي هذه..
فيقول رب العالمين: بأستغفار ولدك لك "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس- رضى الله عنهما- عن النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" قال أبليس : يارب ليس أحد من خلقك الا جعلت له رزقا ومعيشة ..فما رزقى؟
فقال رب العالمين : ما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه.. "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن نعيم بن همار الغطفانى ..أنه سمع رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
" قال الله عزوجل : يا بن أدم لا تعجز عن أربع ركعات من أول النهار أكفك أخره "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك-رضى الله عنه- أن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" لما نفخ الله فى أدم الروح فبلغ الروح رأسه عطس فقال: الحمدلله رب العالمين , 
فقال له تبارك وتعالى : يرحمك الله "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى سعيد الخدرى - رضى الله عنه - يقول: 
سمعت رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول:
" ان الله ليسأل العبد يوم القيامة حتى يقول: ما منعك اذ رأيت المنكر أن تنكره؟  
فأذا لقن الله عبدا حجته قال: يارب رجوتك وفرقت من الناس .."[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة- رضى الله عنه- أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" بينما أيوب يغتسل عريانا خر عليه رجل جراد من ذهب فجعل يحثى فى ثوبه فنادى ربه: 
يا أيوب ألم أكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟
قال : بلي يا رب ولكن لا غني لي عن بركتك "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال  يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
"يقول الله تعالى ( أنا عند ظن عبدي بي ..وأنا معه إذا ذكرني ، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي .. وإن ذكرني في ملإ ذكرته في ملإ خير منهم ..وإن تقرب إلي بشبر تقربت إليه ذراعا ، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت إليه باعا ، وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة ) "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"أتاني جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ من عند الله تبارك وتعالى، فقال: يا محمد إن الله عز وجل قال لك: إني قد فرضت على أمتك خمس صلوات، من وافاهن على وضوئهن ومواقيتهن، وسجودهن، فإن له عندي بهن عهد أن أدخله بهن الجنة، ومن لقيني قد انقص من ذلك شيئا ـ أو كلمة تشبهها ـ فليس له عندي عهد، إن شئت عذبته، وإن شئت رحمته".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل:

{  يا عبادى اعطيتكم فضلاً و سألتكم قرضاً فمن أعطانى شيئاً مما أعطيته طوعاً عجلت له فى العاجل و أدخرت له فى الأجل و من أخذت منه ما أعطيته كرهاً و صبر و أحتسب أوجبت له صلاتى و رحمتى و كتبته من المهتدين و أبحث له النظر إلى }    
( رواة الرافعى عن أبى هريرة ) .[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل:

{ أوحى الله إلى داود عليه السلام : إن العبد ليأتى بالحسنة يوم القيامة , فأحكمه بها فى الجنه .. 
قال داود عليه السلام : يا رب و من هذا ؟؟
 قال الله تعالى : مؤمن يسعى لأخية المؤمن فى حاجته يحب قضائها , قضيت أو لم تقض } 
( رواة ابن عساكر عن على ) .[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل:
{ إن الله اذا أحب عبداً دعا جبريل : إنى أحب فلاناً فأحبوه فيحبه جبريل و أهل السماء ثم يوضع له القبول فى الأرض ..
و اذا ابغض الله عبداً دعا جبريل : إنى أبغض فلاناً فأبغضه فيبغضة جبريل ثم ينادى فى أهل السماء إن الله يبغض فلاناً فيبغضونه ثم يوضع له البغضاء فى الأرض } ( رواة مسلم ) .[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن خزيمة بن ثابت ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : 
"اتقوا دعوة المظلوم فإنها تحمل على الغمام، 
يقول الله: وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إذا ابتلى الله العبد المسلم ببلاء في جسده، قال الله: اكتب له عمله الصالح الذي كان يعمله، فإن شفاه غسله وطهره وإن قبضه غفر له ورحمه". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن واثلة ـ رضي الله عنه أن:
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏وأبي عبد الله الأغر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال:
" ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر يقول ‏ ‏
من يدعوني فأستجيب له من يسألني فأعطيه من يستغفرني فأغفر له "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه ..
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"أتاني جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ من عند الله تبارك وتعالى، فقال: 
يا محمد إن الله عز وجل قال لك:  
إني قد فرضت على أمتك خمس صلوات، من وافاهن على وضوئهن ومواقيتهن، وسجودهن، فإن له عندي بهن عهد أن أدخله بهن الجنة، ومن لقيني قد انقص من ذلك شيئا ـ أو كلمة تشبهها ـ فليس له عندي عهد، إن شئت عذبته، وإن شئت رحمته".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال الله تعالى: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاد مريضاً فقال: 
"أبشر فإن الله تعالى يقول: 
هي ناري أسلطها على عبدي المؤمن في الدنيا لتكون حظه من النار يوم القيامة ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله تعالى يقول: 
يا ابن آدم تفرغ لعبادتي أملأ صدرك غنى وأسد فقرك وإن لم تفعل ملأت يديك شغلاً ولم أسد فقرك".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" قال الله تعالى : كل عمل ابن أدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به.. والصيام جنة فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل إنى امرؤ صائم.. والذى نفس محمد بيده لخلوف غم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك .. 
وللصائم فرحتان يفرحهما :إذا أفطر فرح بفطره ,وإذا لقي ربه فرح بصومه " [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله تعالى يقول:  أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن الرب سبحانه وتعالى يقول: 
وعزتي وجلالي لا اخرج أحداً من الدنيا أريد اغفر له حتى استوفى كل خطيئة في عنقه بسقم في بدنه واقتار في رزقه".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"إن إبليس قال لربه: بعزتك وجلالك لا أبرح أغوي بني آدم مادامت الأرواح فيهم، 
فقال الله: فبعزتي وجلالي لا أبرح أغفر لهم ما استغفروني".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عتبة بن عبد السلمي ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يأتي الشهداء والمتوفون بالطاعون، فيقول أصحاب الطاعون: نحن شهداء، 
فيقال: انظروا فإن كانت جراحهم كجراح الشهداء تسيل دما ريح المسك فهم شهداء، فيجدونهم كذلك".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن شداد بن أوس ـ رضي الله عنه 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"إن الله عز وجل يقول: إذا أنا ابتليت عبداً من عبادي مؤمناً فحمدني على ما ابتليته فإنه يقوم من مضجعة ذلك كيوم ولدته أمه من الخطايا ..
ويقول الرب تبارك وتعالى: أنا قيدت عبدي وابتليته فأجروا له ما كنتم تجرون له قبل ذلك من الأجر وهو صحيح".[/frame]

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

قال الله تبارك وتعالى في الحديث القدسي:


[frame="15 80"]


يا أبن آدم إنك ما دعوتني و رجوتني, غفرت لك على ما كان منك و لا أبالي . ياأبن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء 
ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك . يا ابن آدم إنك لولقيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئا لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> قال الله تبارك وتعالى في الحديث القدسي:
> 
> 
> [frame="15 80"]
> 
> 
> يا أبن آدم إنك ما دعوتني و رجوتني, غفرت لك على ما كان منك و لا أبالي . ياأبن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء 
> ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك . يا ابن آدم إنك لولقيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئا لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة[/frame]


عاشق أرض مصر..
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك القيمة..  :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صالح بن كيسان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن خالد الجهني ‏ ‏أنه قال :‏ 
‏صلى لنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏صلاة الصبح ‏ ‏بالحديبية ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏إثر سماء ‏ ‏كانت من الليلة فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال :
" هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم 
قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم 
قال ‏ ‏أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر فأما من قال مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته فذلك مؤمن بي وكافر بالكوكب وأما من قال ‏ ‏بنوء ‏ ‏كذا وكذا فذلك كافر بي ومؤمن بالكوكب "[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[[frame="5 80"]font="comic sans ms"] ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو اليمان ‏ ‏قال أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏وعطاء بن يزيد الليثي ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏أخبرهما [/font]‏أن الناس قالوا يا رسول الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة قال هل ‏ ‏تمارون ‏ ‏في القمر ليلة البدر ليس دونه سحاب قالوا لا يا رسول الله قال فهل ‏ ‏تمارون ‏ ‏في الشمس ليس دونها سحاب قالوا لا قال فإنكم ترونه كذلك يحشر الناس يوم القيامة فيقول من كان يعبد شيئا فليتبع فمنهم من يتبع الشمس ومنهم من يتبع القمر ومنهم من يتبع ‏ ‏الطواغيت ‏ ‏وتبقى هذه الأمة فيها منافقوها ‏ ‏فيأتيهم الله فيقول أنا ربكم فيقولون هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا فإذا جاء ربنا عرفناه ‏ ‏فيأتيهم الله فيقول ‏ ‏أنا ربكم فيقولون أنت ربنا فيدعوهم فيضرب الصراط بين ظهراني جهنم فأكون أول من يجوز من الرسل بأمته ولا يتكلم يومئذ أحد إلا الرسل وكلام الرسل يومئذ اللهم سلم سلم وفي جهنم ‏ ‏كلاليب ‏ ‏مثل ‏ ‏شوك السعدان ‏ ‏هل رأيتم ‏ ‏شوك السعدان ‏ ‏قالوا نعم قال فإنها مثل ‏ ‏شوك السعدان ‏ ‏غير أنه لا يعلم قدر عظمها إلا الله تخطف الناس بأعمالهم فمنهم من ‏ ‏يوبق ‏ ‏بعمله ومنهم من ‏ ‏يخردل ‏ ‏ثم ينجو حتى إذا أراد الله رحمة من أراد من أهل النار أمر الله الملائكة أن يخرجوا من كان يعبد الله فيخرجونهم ويعرفونهم بآثار السجود وحرم الله على النار أن تأكل أثر السجود فيخرجون من النار فكل ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏تأكله النار إلا أثر السجود فيخرجون من النار قد ‏ ‏امتحشوا ‏ ‏فيصب عليهم ماء الحياة فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في ‏ ‏حميل السيل ‏ ‏ثم يفرغ الله من القضاء بين العباد ويبقى رجل بين الجنة والنار وهو آخر أهل النار دخولا الجنة مقبل بوجهه قبل النار فيقول يا رب اصرف وجهي عن النار قد ‏ ‏قشبني ‏ ‏ريحها وأحرقني ‏ ‏ذكاؤها ‏ ‏فيقول هل عسيت إن فعل ذلك بك أن تسأل غير ذلك فيقول لا وعزتك فيعطي الله ما يشاء من عهد وميثاق فيصرف الله وجهه عن النار فإذا أقبل به على الجنة رأى ‏ ‏بهجتها ‏ ‏سكت ما شاء الله أن يسكت ثم قال يا رب قدمني عند باب الجنة فيقول الله له أليس قد أعطيت العهود والميثاق أن لا تسأل غير الذي كنت سألت فيقول يا رب لا أكون أشقى خلقك فيقول فما عسيت إن أعطيت ذلك أن لا تسأل غيره فيقول لا وعزتك لا أسأل غير ذلك فيعطي ربه ما شاء من عهد وميثاق فيقدمه إلى باب الجنة فإذا بلغ بابها فرأى زهرتها وما فيها من النضرة والسرور فيسكت ما شاء الله أن يسكت فيقول يا رب أدخلني الجنة فيقول الله ‏ ‏ويحك ‏ ‏يا ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏ما أغدرك أليس قد أعطيت العهود والميثاق أن لا تسأل غير الذي أعطيت فيقول يا رب لا تجعلني أشقى خلقك فيضحك الله عز وجل منه ثم يأذن له في دخول الجنة فيقول تمن فيتمنى حتى إذا انقطع أمنيته قال الله عز وجل من كذا وكذا أقبل يذكره ربه حتى إذا انتهت به الأماني قال الله تعالى لك ذلك ومثله معه [/frame]

----------


## noogy

جزاك الله كل خير يا سوما
واسمحى لى أن أكمل معك ما بدأتيه
[frame="5 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال" قال الله ‏: ‏ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة ؛رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر,  ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه , ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعط أجره "‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> جزاك الله كل خير يا سوما
> واسمحى لى أن أكمل معك ما بدأتيه
> [frame="5 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه
> ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال" قال الله ‏: ‏ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة ؛رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر,  ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه , ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعط أجره "‏ 
> [/frame]


العزيزة\ نوجى..
بارك الله فيك... على مرورك الطيب ومشاركتك القيمة.. :f: 
وفى أنتظار مشاركارتك الطيبة دائماااااا.... :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة -رضى الله عنه- 
عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
" أول ما يحاسب به العبد صلاته.. فإن كان أكملها وإلا قال الله عزوجل: 
أنظروا لعبدي من تطوع ..
فإن وجد له تطوع .. قال سبحانه وتعالى: أكملوا به الفريضة "[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال " يلقى ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏أباه ‏ ‏آزر ‏ ‏يوم القيامة وعلى وجه ‏ ‏آزر ‏ ‏قترة ‏ ‏وغبرة فيقول له ‏ ‏إبراهيم : ‏ ‏ألم أقل لك لا تعصني , فيقول أبوه : فاليوم لا أعصيك فيقول ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏: ‏يا رب إنك وعدتني أن لا تخزيني يوم يبعثون فأي خزي أخزى من أبي الأبعد , فيقول الله تعالى ‏: ‏إني حرمت الجنة على الكافرين , ثم يقال : يا ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏ما تحت رجليك فينظر فإذا هو ‏ ‏بذيخ ‏ ‏ملتطخ فيؤخذ بقوائمه فيلقى في النار[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. وسام

الأخت الفاضلة .. نوجي





اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا  استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ولــ " سوما .. ولـ نوجي "  ذنوبنا وخطايانا وجميع المسلمين .. اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك  المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين  سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة  عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين...



اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما

جزاكم الله خيرا 

العبد الفقير إلى الله ..  أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

> *[color=#CC0000]
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. وسام
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. نوجي
> 
> 
> ...


أمين يارب العالمين..
أستاذ\ أيمن..
جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب ومشاركتك القيمة . . :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"إن الله تعالى يقول: إن العز إزاري، والكبرياء ردائي، فمن نازعني فيهما عذبته ".[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"] ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
‏أتي بلحم فرفع إليه الذراع وكانت تعجبه ‏ ‏فنهش ‏ ‏منها نهشة ثم قال أنا سيد الناس يوم القيامة وهل تدرون مم ذلك يجمع الله الناس الأولين والآخرين في صعيد واحد يسمعهم الداعي وينفذهم البصر وتدنو الشمس فيبلغ الناس من الغم والكرب ما لا يطيقون ولا يحتملون فيقول الناس ألا ترون ما قد بلغكم ألا تنظرون من يشفع لكم إلى ربكم فيقول بعض الناس لبعض عليكم ‏ ‏بآدم ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏فيقولون له أنت أبو البشر خلقك الله بيده ونفخ فيك من روحه وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه ألا ترى إلى ما قد بلغنا فيقول ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإنه قد نهاني عن الشجرة فعصيته نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏نوح ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏نوحا ‏ ‏فيقولون يا ‏ ‏نوح ‏ ‏إنك أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل الأرض وقد سماك الله عبدا شكورا اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه فيقول إن ربي عز وجل قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإنه قد كانت لي دعوة دعوتها على قومي نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏فيقولون يا ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏أنت نبي الله وخليله من أهل الأرض اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه فيقول لهم إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإني قد كنت كذبت ثلاث كذبات فذكرهن ‏ ‏أبو حيان ‏ ‏في الحديث نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فيقولون يا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏أنت رسول الله فضلك الله برسالته وبكلامه على الناس اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه فيقول إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإني قد قتلت نفسا لم أومر بقتلها نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏عيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏فيقولون يا ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏أنت رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏وروح منه وكلمت الناس في المهد صبيا اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه فيقول ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله قط ولن يغضب بعده مثله ولم يذكر ذنبا نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏فيقولون يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏أنت رسول الله وخاتم الأنبياء وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه فأنطلق فآتي تحت العرش فأقع ساجدا لربي عز وجل ثم يفتح الله علي من محامده وحسن الثناء عليه شيئا لم يفتحه على أحد قبلي ثم يقال ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ارفع رأسك سل ‏ ‏تعطه واشفع تشفع فأرفع رأسي فأقول أمتي يا رب أمتي يا رب أمتي يا رب فيقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏أدخل من أمتك من لا حساب عليهم من الباب الأيمن من أبواب الجنة وهم شركاء الناس فيما سوى ذلك من الأبواب ثم قال والذي نفسي بيده إن ما بين ‏ ‏المصراعين ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏مصاريع ‏ ‏الجنة كما بين ‏ ‏مكة ‏ ‏وحمير ‏ ‏أو كما بين ‏ ‏مكة ‏ ‏وبصرى ‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه

‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏خلق الله ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏على صورته طوله ستون ذراعا فلما خلقه قال اذهب فسلم على أولئك النفر من الملائكة جلوس فاستمع ما يحيونك فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك فقال السلام عليكم فقالوا السلام عليك ورحمة الله فزادوه ورحمة الله فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن ‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن لله ملائكة يطوفون في الطرق يلتمسون أهل الذكر فإذا وجدوا قوما يذكرون الله تنادوا هلموا إلى حاجتكم قال فيحفونهم بأجنحتهم إلى السماء الدنيا قال فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم منهم ما يقول عبادي قالوا يقولون يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويحمدونك ويمجدونك قال فيقول هل رأوني قال فيقولون لا والله ما رأوك قال فيقول وكيف لو رأوني قال يقولون لو رأوك كانوا أشد لك عبادة وأشد لك تمجيدا وتحميدا وأكثر لك تسبيحا قال يقول فما يسألوني قال يسألونك الجنة قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو أنهم رأوها قال يقولون لو أنهم رأوها كانوا أشد عليها حرصا وأشد لها طلبا وأعظم فيها رغبة قال فمم يتعوذون قال يقولون من النار قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو رأوها قال يقولون لو رأوها كانوا أشد منها فرارا وأشد لها مخافة قال فيقول فأشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم قال يقول ملك من الملائكة فيهم فلان ليس منهم إنما جاء لحاجة قال هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ‏
 ‏ [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"إن أول ما خلق الله القلم، فقال له: اكتب ، 
قال: رب وماذا اكتب؟ 
قال: اكتب مقادير كل شيء حتى تقوم الساعة ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن أول ما يسأل عنه يوم القيامة ـ يعني العبد ـ من النعيم أن يقال له: 
ألم نصح لك جسمك ونرويك من الماء البارد ".[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة  رضى الله عنه

‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال يقول الله تعالى ‏ ‏ما لعبدي المؤمن عندي جزاء إذا ‏ ‏قبضت صفيه ‏ ‏من أهل الدنيا ثم احتسبه إلا الجنة ‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال الله تبارك وتعالى:
يا ابن آدم: إذا ذكرتني خالياً ذكرتك خالياً وإذا ذكرتني في ملأ، ذكرتك في ملأ خير من الذين تذكرني فيهم ".[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم "‏ ‏إن الله قال ‏: ‏من عادى لي وليا فقد ‏ ‏آذنته ‏ ‏بالحرب , وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها وإن سألني لأعطينه ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس المؤمن يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته [/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="5 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ " ‏إن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول ‏ ‏لأهل الجنة : يا أهل الجنة , فيقولون :لبيك ربنا وسعديك , فيقول : هل رضيتم ؟  فيقولون : وما لنا لا نرضى وقد أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحدا من خلقك , فيقول : أنا أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك , قالوا : يا رب وأي شيء أفضل من ذلك ,  فيقول : أحل عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبدا "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال الله تعالى: 
يا ابن آدم مهما عبدتني ورجوتني ولم تشرك بي شيئاً غفرت لك على ما كان منك، وإن استقبلتني بملء السماء والأرض خطايا وذنوباً، استقبلتك بملئهن من المغفرة، وأغفر لك ولا أبالي ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"قال الله تعالى: 
أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه ". [/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="5 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عمران ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال :" يقول الله تعالى ‏ ‏لأهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة لو أن لك ما في الأرض من شيء أكنت تفتدي به فيقول نعم فيقول أردت منك أهون من هذا وأنت في صلب ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏أن لا تشرك بي شيئا فأبيت إلا أن تشرك بي ‏ "
[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"] ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سليمان بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن زيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معبد بن هلال العنزي ‏ ‏قال 
‏اجتمعنا ناس من ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏البصرة ‏ ‏فذهبنا إلى ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏وذهبنا معنا ‏ ‏بثابت البناني ‏ ‏إليه يسأله لنا عن حديث الشفاعة فإذا هو في قصره فوافقناه ‏ ‏يصلي الضحى فاستأذنا فأذن لنا وهو قاعد على فراشه فقلنا ‏ ‏لثابت ‏ ‏لا تسأله عن شيء أول من حديث الشفاعة فقال يا ‏ ‏أبا حمزة ‏ ‏هؤلاء إخوانك من ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏البصرة ‏ ‏جاءوك يسألونك عن حديث الشفاعة فقال حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إذا كان يوم القيامة ‏ ‏ماج ‏ ‏الناس بعضهم في بعض فيأتون ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فيقولون اشفع لنا إلى ربك فيقول لست لها ولكن عليكم ‏ ‏بإبراهيم ‏ ‏فإنه ‏ ‏خليل الرحمن ‏ ‏فيأتون ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏فيقول لست لها ولكن عليكم ‏ ‏بموسى ‏ ‏فإنه كليم الله فيأتون ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فيقول لست لها ولكن عليكم ‏ ‏بعيسى ‏ ‏فإنه روح الله وكلمته فيأتون ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏فيقول لست لها ولكن عليكم ‏ ‏بمحمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيأتوني فأقول أنا لها فأستأذن على ربي فيؤذن لي ويلهمني محامد أحمده بها لا تحضرني الآن فأحمده بتلك المحامد وأخر له ساجدا فيقول يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ارفع رأسك وقل يسمع لك وسل تعط واشفع تشفع فأقول يا رب أمتي أمتي فيقول انطلق فأخرج منها من كان في قلبه مثقال شعيرة من إيمان فأنطلق فأفعل ثم أعود فأحمده بتلك المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا فيقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ارفع رأسك وقل يسمع لك وسل تعط واشفع تشفع فأقول يا رب أمتي أمتي فيقول انطلق فأخرج منها من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة أو خردلة من إيمان فأخرجه فأنطلق فأفعل ثم أعود فأحمده بتلك المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا فيقول يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ارفع رأسك وقل يسمع لك وسل تعط واشفع تشفع فأقول يا رب أمتي أمتي فيقول انطلق فأخرج من كان في قلبه أدنى أدنى أدنى مثقال حبة خردل من إيمان فأخرجه من النار فأنطلق فأفعل فلما خرجنا من عند ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏قلت لبعض أصحابنا لو مررنا ‏ ‏بالحسن ‏ ‏وهو متوار في منزل ‏ ‏أبي خليفة ‏ ‏فحدثناه بما حدثنا ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏فأتيناه فسلمنا عليه فأذن لنا فقلنا له يا ‏ ‏أبا سعيد ‏ ‏جئناك من عند أخيك ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏فلم نر مثل ما حدثنا في الشفاعة فقال ‏ ‏هيه فحدثناه بالحديث فانتهى إلى هذا الموضع فقال ‏ ‏هيه فقلنا لم يزد لنا على هذا فقال لقد حدثني وهو جميع منذ عشرين سنة فلا أدري أنسي أم كره أن تتكلوا قلنا يا ‏ ‏أبا سعيد ‏ ‏فحدثنا فضحك وقال خلق الإنسان عجولا ما ذكرته إلا وأنا أريد أن أحدثكم حدثني كما حدثكم به قال ثم أعود الرابعة فأحمده بتلك المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا فيقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ارفع رأسك وقل يسمع وسل ‏ ‏تعطه واشفع تشفع فأقول يا رب ائذن لي فيمن قال لا إله إلا الله فيقول وعزتي وجلالي وكبريائي وعظمتي لأخرجن منها من قال لا إله إلا الله ‏ 



فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إذا مات ولد العبد، قال الله لملائكته: قبضتم ولد عبدي؟ فيقولون: نعم، 
فيقول: قبتضم ثمرة فؤاده؟ فيقولون: نعم، 
فيقول: ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمدك، واسترجع، 
فيقول الله: ابنوا لعبدي بيتا في الجنة، وسموه بيت الحمد ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله تبارك وتعالى أطلع على أهل بدرٍ فقال: 
اعملوا ما شئتم، فقد غفرت لكم ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن جبير بن مطعم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ينزل الله عز وجل كل ليلة إلي سماء الدنيا، فيقول: 
هل من سائل فأعطيه؟ هل من مستغفر فاغفر له؟ ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"يؤتي بالرجل من أهل الجنة، فيقول الله عز وجل: يا ابن آدم كيف وجدت منزل؟ 
فيقول الرجل: أي رب، خير منزل، 
فيقول الله تعالى: سل وتمن، 
فيقول الرجل: أسائل أن تردني إلي الدنيا، فأقتل في سبيلك عشر مرات لما يرى من فضل الشهادة".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"يقول الله عز وجل: 
المجاهد في سبيل الله هو علي ضامن، إن قبضته أورثته الجنة، وإن رجعته رجعته بأجر أو غنيمة ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ما من مسلمين يموت بينهما ثلاثة أولاد، لم يبلغوا الحنث، إلا أدخلهما الله بفضل رحمته إياهم الجنة، 
قال: يقال لهم: ادخلوا الجنة، 
فيقولون: حتى يدخل آباؤنا ، 
فيقول: ادخلوا أنتم وآباؤكم ".[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="5 80"]عن ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه  
‏قال سمعت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول قال الله عز وجل ‏ ‏ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي فليخلقوا ذرة أو ليخلقوا حبة أو شعيرة  [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنهما قالا: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"يؤتى بالعبد يوم القيامة فيقول الله له: 
ألم أجعل لك سمعا وبصرا ومالا وولدا، وسخرت لك الأنعام والحرث، وتركتك ترأس وتربع، فكنت تظن أنك ملاقي يومك هذا؟ 
فيقول: لا.. 
فيقول له: اليوم أنساك كما نسيتني ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عمر ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يقول الله عز وجل: 
من شغله ذكري عن مسألتي أعطيته افضل مما أعطي السائلين ". [/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"] ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن رافع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏همام بن منبه ‏ ‏قال هذا ما حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو هريرة 
‏عن ‏ ‏محمد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكر أحاديث منها قال قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال الله عز وجل ‏ ‏إذا ‏ ‏تحدث ‏ ‏عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا أكتبها له حسنة ما لم يعمل فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها بعشر أمثالها وإذا ‏ ‏تحدث ‏ ‏بأن يعمل سيئة فأنا أغفرها له ما لم يعملها فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها له بمثلها وقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت الملائكة رب ذاك عبدك يريد أن يعمل سيئة وهو أبصر به فقال ارقبوه فإن عملها فاكتبوها له بمثلها وإن تركها فاكتبوها له حسنة إنما تركها من جراي وقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مائة ضعف وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب بمثلها حتى يلقى الله ‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أتيت بالبراق وهو دابة أبيض طويل فوق الحمار ودون البغل يضع حافره عند منتهى طرفه قال فركبته حتى أتيت ‏ ‏بيت المقدس ‏ ‏قال فربطته بالحلقة التي يربط به الأنبياء قال ثم دخلت المسجد فصليت فيه ركعتين ثم خرجت فجاءني ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏بإناء من خمر وإناء من لبن فاخترت اللبن فقال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏اخترت الفطرة ثم ‏ ‏عرج ‏ ‏بنا إلى السماء فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقيل من أنت قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بآدم ‏ ‏فرحب بي ودعا لي بخير ثم عرج بنا إلى السماء الثانية فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏فقيل من أنت قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا بابني الخالة ‏ ‏عيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏ويحيى بن زكرياء ‏ ‏صلوات الله عليهما فرحبا ودعوا لي بخير ثم عرج بي إلى السماء الثالثة فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقيل من أنت قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بيوسف ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا هو قد أعطي ‏ ‏شطر ‏ ‏الحسن فرحب ودعا لي بخير ثم عرج بنا إلى السماء الرابعة فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏قيل من هذا قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏قال وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بإدريس ‏ ‏فرحب ودعا لي بخير قال الله عز وجل ‏
 ‏ورفعناه مكانا عليا ‏  
‏ثم عرج بنا إلى السماء الخامسة فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل من هذا قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بهارون ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرحب ودعا لي بخير ثم عرج بنا إلى السماء السادسة فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏قيل من هذا قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بموسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرحب ودعا لي بخير ثم عرج إلى السماء السابعة فاستفتح ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقيل من هذا قال ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏قيل ومن معك قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا ‏ ‏بإبراهيم ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مسندا ظهره إلى ‏ ‏البيت المعمور ‏ ‏وإذا هو يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك لا يعودون إليه ثم ذهب بي إلى السدرة المنتهى وإذا ورقها كآذان الفيلة وإذا ثمرها كالقلال قال فلما ‏ ‏غشيها ‏ ‏من أمر الله ما غشي تغيرت فما أحد من خلق الله يستطيع أن ‏ ‏ينعتها ‏ ‏من حسنها فأوحى الله إلي ما أوحى ففرض علي خمسين صلاة في كل يوم وليلة فنزلت إلى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ما فرض ربك على أمتك قلت خمسين صلاة قال ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله التخفيف فإن أمتك لا يطيقون ذلك فإني قد ‏ ‏بلوت ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏وخبرتهم قال فرجعت إلى ربي فقلت يا رب خفف على أمتي فحط عني خمسا فرجعت إلى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فقلت حط عني خمسا قال إن أمتك لا يطيقون ذلك فارجع إلى ربك فاسأله التخفيف قال فلم أزل أرجع بين ربي تبارك وتعالى وبين ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏حتى قال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إنهن خمس صلوات كل يوم وليلة لكل صلاة عشر فذلك خمسون صلاة ومن هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة فإن عملها كتبت له عشرا ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها لم تكتب شيئا فإن عملها كتبت سيئة واحدة قال فنزلت حتى انتهيت إلى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأخبرته فقال ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله التخفيف فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقلت قد رجعت إلى ربي حتى استحييت منه [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"يقول الله عز وجل قال عفان يوم القيامة:
يا ابن آدم حملتك على الخيل والإبل، وزوجتك النساء، وجعلتك تربع وترأس، 
فأين شكر ذلك؟ ". [/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="1 80"]‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال "‏ ‏إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة قال يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : تريدون شيئا أزيدكم فيقولون: ألم تبيض وجوهنا ألم تدخلنا الجنة وتنجنا من النار قال فيكشف الحجاب فما أعطوا شيئا أحب إليهم من النظر إلى ربهم عز وجل" [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن هشام بن حكيم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
فقال: يا رسول الله أنبتديء الأعمال أم قد قضى القضاء؟ 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "إن الله تعالى أخذ ذرية آدم من ظهورهم، وأشهدهم على أنفسهم، ثم أفاض بهم على كفيه فقال: 
هؤلاء في الجنة، وهؤلاء في النار، 
فأهل الجنة ميسرون لعمل أهل الجنة، وأهل النار ميسرون لعمل أهل النار".[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="1 80"]‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن أدنى مقعد أحدكم من الجنة أن يقول له تمن فيتمنى ‏ ‏ويتمنى فيقول له هل تمنيت فيقول نعم فيقول له فإن لك ما تمنيت ومثله معه ‏ 
[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن بسر بن جحاش ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
بزق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كفه، ثم وضع إصبعه السبابة، وقال: 
"يقول الله عز وجل: 
أنى يعجزني ابن آدم، وقد خلقتك من مثل هذه، فإذا بلغت نفسك هذه، 
وأشار إلي حلقه، 
قلت: أتصدق، وأنى أوان الصدقة ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يقول الله عز وجل:
  اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن ذرة، 
اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن شعيرة، 
واخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن برة، 
اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن ذودة ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن الله خلق الخلق حتى إذا فرغ من خلقه قالت الرحم: هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة، 
قال الله تعالى: نعم، أما ترضين أن أصل من وصلك واقطع من قطعك؟ 
قالت الرحم: بلى يا رب، 
قال الله تعالى: فهو لك" 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"فاقرءوا إن شئتم (فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم.)[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها، وتقطع من قطعها، 
الرحم شجنة الرحمن أصلها في البيت العتيق، فإذا كان يوم القيامة ذهبت حتى تناول بحجزة الرحمن فتقول: هذا مقام العائذ بك 
فيقول رب العالمين: مماذ؟ وهو أعلم 
فتقول: من القطيعة، إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها وتقطع من قطعها ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة : يا ابن آدم مرضت فلم تعدني 
قال: يا رب كيف أعودك وأنت رب العالمين؟ 
قال رب العالمين: أما علمت أن عبدي فلاناً مرض فلم تعده أما علمت أنك لو عدته لوجدتني عنده، 
يا ابن آدم إستطعمتك فلم تطعمني 
قال: يا رب كيف أطعمك وأنت رب العالمين؟ 
قال رب العالمين: أما علمت أنه استطعمك عبدي فلان فلم تطعمه أما علمت أنك لو أطعمته لوجدت ذلك عندي، 
يا ابن آدم استقيتك فلم تسقني 
قال: يا رب كيف أسقيك وأنت رب العالمين؟ 
قال رب العالمين: استسقاك عبدي فلان فلم تسقه أما علمت أنك لو سقيته لوجدت ذلك عندي".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"أتاني جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ من عند الله تبارك وتعالى، فقال:
يا محمد إن الله عز وجل قال لك: 
إني قد فرضت على أمتك خمس صلوات، من وافاهن على وضوئهن ومواقيتهن، وسجودهن، فإن له عندي بهن عهد أن أدخله بهن الجنة، ومن لقيني قد انقص من ذلك شيئا ـ أو كلمة تشبهها ـ فليس له عندي عهد، إن شئت عذبته، وإن شئت رحمته".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إذا سمعتم رجلا يقول:  قد هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم، 
يقول الله: إنه هو هالك". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال ربكم: 
أنا أهل أن أتقي فلا يجعل معي إله فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً فأنا أهل أن اغفر له". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال ربكم: 
لو أن عبادي أطاعوني لأسقيتهم المطر بالليل ولأطلعت عليهم الشمس بالنهار ولما أسمعتهم صوت الرعد". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه 
عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" قال الله عزوجل :
إن المؤمن عندى بمنزلة كل خير يحمدنى وأنا أنزع نفسه من بين جنبيه "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه قال:
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
" قال الله عزوجل:
المتحابون فى جلالي لهم منابر من نور يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى مسلم الخولانى عن معاذ بن جبل-رضى الله عنه- قال:
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكى عن ربه فيقول:
" المتحابون فى الله على منابر من نور فى ظل العرش يوم لا ظل إلا ظله" 
قال :فخرجت حتى لقيت عبادة بن الصامت فذكرت له حديث معاذ بن جبل فقال:
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكى عن ربه عزوجل يقول:
" حقت محبتى للمتحابين في.. وحقت محبتى للمتباذلين في.. وحقت محبتي للمتزاورين في.. 
والمتحابون فى الله على منابر من نور فى ظل العرش يوم لا ظل إلا ظله "[/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*جزاكِ الله كل الخير يا سوما 

وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب 

اول مرة ارى ذلك الموضوع 

بس فعلا موضوع غاية فى الاهمية والروعة ... ولو تقدرى تجيبلنا تفسير القرءان يبقى كتر خيرك 

وتسلم ايدك وان شاء الله متابع 

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## سوما

> *جزاكِ الله كل الخير يا سوما 
> 
> وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب 
> 
> اول مرة ارى ذلك الموضوع 
> 
> بس فعلا موضوع غاية فى الاهمية والروعة ... ولو تقدرى تجيبلنا تفسير القرءان يبقى كتر خيرك 
> 
> وتسلم ايدك وان شاء الله متابع 
> ...


أهلاوى الشديد\ ماجد..
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك و حسن ردك ودعائك الطيب لى...  :f: 
وأن شاء الله قريبا سأحاول أنزل موضوع كما طلبت....
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وأصحابه أجمعين إلى يوم الدين......

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن حذيفة رضى الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" تلقت الملائكة روح ممكن كان قبلكم فقالوا : أعملت من الخير شيئاًً ؟ 
قال: لا .. 
قالوا : تذكر.. 
قال: كنت أداين الناس فأمر فتيانى أن ينظروا المعسر ويتجوزوا عن الموسر..
فقال الله عزوجل:  تجاوزوا عنه "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى مسعود رضى الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" حوسب رجل ممن كان قبلكم فلم يوجد له من الخير شئ إلا أنه كان يخالط الناس وكان موسراًً  فكان يامر غلمانه ان يتجاوزوا عن المعسر..
فقال الله عزوجل: 
نحن أحق بذلك منه تجاوزوا عنه "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه 
عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" إذا أحب الله عبداًً  نادى جبريل : إن الله يحب فلاناًً  فأحبه.. فيحبه جبريل.. 
فينادى جبريل فى أهل السماء : إن الله يحب فلاناًً  فأحبوه .. 
فيحبه اهل السماء.. ثم يوضع له القبول فى الأرض
وإذا أبغض الله عبداًً دعا جبريل فيقول: إنى أبغض فلاناًً  فأبغضه.. فيضغبه جبريل
فينادى جبريل فى أهل السماء : إن الله يبغض فلاناًً  فأبغضوه.. 
فيبغضبه أهل السماء.. ثم توضع له البغضاء فى الأرض "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبى موسى رضى الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" إذا كان يوم القيامة دفع الله عزوجل إلى كل مسلم يهودياًً  أو نصرانياًً  فيقول:
 هذا فكاكك من النار "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه :
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" قال الله عزوجل: إن أمتك لا يزالون يقولون ما كذا؟ ما كذا؟ حتى يقولوا : 
هذا الله خلق الخلق..فمن خلق الله؟  "[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="5 80"]قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ رضى الله عنها :
 إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏" ‏ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبدا من النار من يوم ‏ ‏عرفة ‏ ‏وإنه ‏ ‏ليدنو ثم ‏ ‏يباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول ما أراد هؤلاء " ‏[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال :
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏" ‏إن الله عز وجل يقول يوم القيامة ‏: ‏يا ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏مرضت فلم تعدني قال يا رب كيف ‏ ‏أعودك ‏ ‏وأنت رب العالمين قال أما علمت أن عبدي فلانا مرض فلم تعده أما علمت أنك لو عدته لوجدتني عنده يا ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏استطعمتك فلم تطعمني قال يا رب وكيف أطعمك وأنت رب العالمين قال أما علمت أنه استطعمك عبدي فلان فلم تطعمه أما علمت أنك لو أطعمته لوجدت ذلك عندي يا ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏استسقيتك فلم تسقني قال يا رب كيف أسقيك وأنت رب العالمين قال استسقاك عبدي فلان فلم تسقه أما إنك لو سقيته وجدت ذلك عندي ‏"

[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ :
عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال" ‏ ‏إن لله تبارك وتعالى ملائكة ‏ ‏سيارة ‏ ‏فضلا ‏ ‏يتتبعون ‏ ‏مجالس الذكر فإذا وجدوا مجلسا فيه ذكر قعدوا معهم وحف بعضهم بعضا بأجنحتهم حتى يملئوا ما بينهم وبين السماء الدنيا فإذا تفرقوا عرجوا وصعدوا إلى السماء قال فيسألهم الله عز وجل وهو أعلم بهم من أين جئتم فيقولون جئنا من عند عباد لك في الأرض يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويهللونك ويحمدونك ويسألونك قال وماذا يسألوني قالوا يسألونك جنتك قال وهل رأوا جنتي قالوا لا أي رب قال فكيف لو رأوا جنتي قالوا ‏ ‏ويستجيرونك ‏ ‏قال ومم ‏ ‏يستجيرونني ‏ ‏قالوا من نارك يا رب قال وهل رأوا ناري قالوا لا قال فكيف لو رأوا ناري قالوا ويستغفرونك قال فيقول قد غفرت لهم فأعطيتهم ما سألوا ‏ ‏وأجرتهم ‏ ‏مما ‏ ‏استجاروا ‏ ‏قال فيقولون رب فيهم فلان عبد خطاء إنما مر فجلس معهم قال فيقول وله غفرت هم القوم لا يشقى بهم جليسهم" ‏

[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه يقول:
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
" إن الله ليسأل العبد يوم القيامة حتى يقول: 
ما منعك إذ رأيت المنكر أن تنكره؟
فإذا لقن الله عبداًً  حجته قال:  
يا رب رجوتك وفرقت من الناس "[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="5 80"]عن ‏ ‏قتادة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صفوان بن محرز ‏
‏قال  قال رجل ‏ ‏لابن عمر ‏:  ‏كيف سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول في النجوى قال سمعته يقول :"‏ ‏يدنى المؤمن يوم القيامة من ربه عز وجل حتى يضع عليه ‏ ‏كنفه ‏ ‏فيقرره بذنوبه فيقول هل تعرف فيقول أي رب أعرف قال فإني قد سترتها عليك في الدنيا وإني أغفرها لك اليوم فيعطى صحيفة حسناته  ,وأما الكفار والمنافقون فينادى بهم على رءوس الخلائق هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على الله " ‏[/frame]

----------


## noogy

[frame="14 80"]عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ 
عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال : "  يقول الله تبارك وتعالى لأهون أهل النار عذابا ‏:  ‏لو كانت لك الدنيا وما فيها أكنت ‏ ‏مفتديا بها ‏ , ‏فيقول : نعم ,  فيقول : قد أردت منك أهون من هذا وأنت في صلب ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏أن لا تشرك ‏( ‏أحسبه قال ولا أدخلك النار )‏ ‏فأبيت إلا الشرك "‏[/frame]

جزاك الله كل خير يا سوما على مجهودك الرائع  وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك   ::h::   :Hug2:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"أتاني ربي في احسن صورة، فقال: يا محمد، 
قلت:  لبيك ربي وسعديك، 
قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ 
قلت: ربي لا أدري، 
فوضع يده بين كتفي، فوجدت بردها بين ثديي، فعلمت ما بين المشرق والمغرب، 
قال: يا محمد، 
فقلت:  لبيك ربي وسعديك، 
قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ 
قلت:  في الدرجات، والكفارات، وفي تقل الأقدام إلي الجماعات، وإسباغ الوضوء في المكروهات، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة، 
ومن يحافظ عليهن عاش بخيرٍ، ومات بخير، وكان من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

> جزاك الله كل خير يا سوما على مجهودك الرائع  وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


العزيزة\ نوجى..
أياااااانا وأياكم بأذن الله.. :l: 
بارك الله فيك على جهدك ومشاركتك المفيدة بالموضوع..  :Smart:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"ألا أعلمك" أو قال: "ألا أدلك على كلمة من تحت العرش من كنز من كنوز الجنة؟  تقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، 
فيقول الله عز وجل: أسلم عبدي واستسلم".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
" قرصت نملة نبيا من الأنبياء فأمر بقرية النمل فأحرقت ..
فأوحى الله إليه: أن قرصتك نملة أحرقت نملة ..أحرقت أمة من الأمم تسبح الله.. "[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*موضوع اقل ما يقال عنه انه اكثر من رائع*
*بارك الله فيكي اختي بالله و جعله بميزان حسناتك*
*و اسمحي لي ان انقل من هذا الموضوع المفيد للمنتديات اخري*

----------


## سوما

> *موضوع اقل ما يقال عنه انه اكثر من رائع*
> *بارك الله فيكي اختي بالله و جعله بميزان حسناتك*
> *و اسمحي لي ان انقل من هذا الموضوع المفيد للمنتديات اخري*


أستاذ\ شريف..
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب.. بجد شرفنى زيارتك ومشاركتك للموضوع.. :f: 
وطبعا يسعدنى جداااااا نقلك للموضوع للمنتديات الأخرى حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع..  ::$: 
بارك الله فيك..  :M (32):

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله أذن لي أن أحدث عن ديك قد مرقت رجلاه الأرض وعنقه منثن تحت العرش وهو يقول: سبحانك ما أعظمك ربنا، 
فيرد الله تعالى عليه: ما يعلم ذلك من حلف بي كاذباً ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله عز وجل قال: 
من عادى لي ولياً، فقد آذنته بالحرب، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته، كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، وإن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه، 
وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس عبدي المؤمن، يكره الموت، وأنا أكره مساءته ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"تحشر هذه الأمة على ثلاثة أصنافٍ، 
صنف يدخلون الجنة بغير حسابٍ، وصنف يحاسبون حساباً يسيراً، ثم يدخلون الجنة، 
وصنف يجيئون على ظهورهم أمثال الجبال الراسيات ذنوباً، 
فيسأل الله عنهم وهو أعلم بهم فيقول: ما هؤلاء؟ 
فيقولون: هؤلاء عبيد من عبادك، 
فيقول عزوجل: حطوها عنهم واجعلوها على اليهود والنصارى، وأدخلوهم برحمتي الجنة".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"أن رجلاً لم يعمل من الخير شيئاً قط إلا التوحيد، فلما حضرته الوفاة قال لأهله: 
إذا مت فخذوني واحرقوني حتى تدعوني حممة ثم اطحنوني، ثم أذروني في البحر في يوم راح، 
ففعلوا به ذلك، 
فإذا هو في قبضة الله، 
قال: فقال الله عز وجل له: ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ 
قال الرجل: مخافتك..
فغفر الله له".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس رضى الله عنه أن :
النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" ما من مسلم يموت فيشهد له أربعة أهل أبيات من جيرانه الأدنين إلا قال:
لقد قبلت علمكم فيه وغفرت له ما لا تعلمون "[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم، 
رجل حلف على سلعة لقد أعطى بها أكثر مما أعطى وهو كاذب، 
ورجل حلف على يمين كاذبةٍ بعد العصر ليقتطع بها مال رجلٍ مسلمٍ، 
ورجل منع فضل مائه، 
فيقول الله: اليوم أمنعك فضلي كما منعت فضل ما لم تعمل يداك". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"ما أحد من الناس يصاب ببلاءٍ في جسده إلا أمر الله عز وجل الملائكة الذين يحفظونه فقال: 
اكتبوا لعبدي كل يوم وليلةٍ ما كان يعمل من خير ما كان في وثاقي".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ 
أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم الإثنين ، ويوم الخميس ، فيغفر لكل عبد لا يشرك بالله شيئاً إلا رجلاً كانت بينه وبين أخيه شحناء، فيقال: 
انظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا، انظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا، انظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا). رواه مسلم.[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة عن أبيه ـ رضي الله عنه ـ 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء ذات يوم، والبشرى في وجهه، 
فقلنا: إن لنرى البشرى في وجهك، 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : "إنه أتاني الملك، فقال: 
ولا يسلم عليك أحد، إلا سلمت عليه عشراً؟ ". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتبعته حتى دخل نخلا فسجد فأطال السجود حتى خفت أو خشيت أن يكون الله قد توفاه أو قبضه قال فجئت انظر فرفع رأسه 
فقال: "مالك يا عبد الرحمن" 
قال فذكرت ذلك له، 
فقال النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام : "إن جبريل عليه السلام قال لي ألا أبشرك إن الله عز وجل يقول لك: 
من صلى عليك صليت عليه ومن سلم عليك سلمت عليه".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله أوحى إلي: أن تواضعوا، ولا يبغ بعضكم على بعض".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفعه إلي الرب عز وجل قال: 
"حقت محبتي للمتحابين في، وحقت محبتي للمتزاورين في، وحقت محبتي للمتباذلين في وحقت محبتي للمتواصلين في". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أسماء ـ رضي الله عنها 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"أنا على حوضي انتظر من يرد علي، فيؤخذ بناس من دوني فأقول: *أمتي،* 
فيقول الله تعالى : لا تدري مشوا على القهقري".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: 
"إن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته عشية عرفة بأهل عرفة، فيقول: 
انظروا إلي عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيما يروي عن ربه ـ عز وجل ـ قال: 
"قال: إن الله كتب الحسنات والسيئات، ثم بين ذلك، 
فمن هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبها الله له عنده حسنة كاملة، فإن هو هم بها فعملها، كتبها الله له عنده عشر حسنات إلي سبعمائة ضعف إلي أضعاف كثيرة، 
ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبها الله عنده حسنة كاملة، فإن هو هم بها فعملها، كتبها الله سيئة واحدة"[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس بن مـالك رضى الله عنه قال : 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
"قال الله تعالى :  يا ابن آدم اِنك ما دعوتنى ورجوتنى غفرت لك على ما كان منك ولا أبالى 0
يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم استغفرتنى غفرت لك 0
يا ابن آدم  اِنك لو أتيتنى بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتنى لاتشرك بى شيئا لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة 0"[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال: 
"سألت ربي عز وجل فوعدني أن يدخل من أمتي سبعين ألفا على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، فاستزدت فزادني مع كل ألف سبعين ألفاً، 
فقلت: أي رب إن لم يكن هؤلاء مهاجري أمتي، 
قال الله تعالى : إذن أكملهم لك من الأغراب".[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

ماشاء الله ........ الله يبارك فيكِ يارب ويحفظك...... موضوع اكتر من رائع اختى العزيزة...سومااا..

----------


## سوما

> ماشاء الله ........ الله يبارك فيكِ يارب ويحفظك...... موضوع اكتر من رائع اختى العزيزة...سومااا..


العزيزة\ زهرة الياسمينا..
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك ودعائك الجميل ليا.. :f: 
دمت بخير..فى رعاية الله وحفظه.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن جبير بن مطعم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ينزل الله عز وجل كل ليلة إلي سماء الدنيا، فيقول: هل من سائل فأعطيه؟ هل من مستغفر فاغفر له؟".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن هشام بن حكيم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله أنبتديء الأعمال أم قد قضى القضاء؟ 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: 
"إن الله تعالى أخذ ذرية آدم من ظهورهم، وأشهدهم على أنفسهم، ثم أفاض بهم على كفيه فقال تعالى: 
هؤلاء في الجنة، وهؤلاء في النار، فأهل الجنة ميسرون لعمل أهل الجنة، وأهل النار ميسرون لعمل أهل النار".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ليس الخبر كالمعاينة، قال الله لموسى: إن قومك صنعوا كذا وكذا فلم يبال، 
فلما عاين ألقى الألواح".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
"قالت قريش للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ادع لنا ربك أن يجعل لنا الصفا ذهباً ونؤمن بك 
قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وتفعلون؟" 
قالوا: نعم. 
قال ابن عباس: فدعا فأتاه جبريل فقال: "إن ربك عز وجل يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول: 
إن شئت أصبح لهم الصفا ذهباً فمن كفر بعد ذلك منهم عذبته عذاباً لا أعذبه أحداً من العالمين، وإن شئت فتحت لهم باب التوبة والرحمة 
فقال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: بل باب التوبة والرحمة".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن فضالة بن عبيد وتميم الداري ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"من قرأ عشر آيات في ليلة كتب له قنطار، والقنطار خير منها وما فيها، فإذا كان يوم القيامة، يقول ربك عز وجل: 
اقرأ وارق لكل آية درجة حتى ينتهي إلي آخر آية معه 
فيقول ربك عز وجل للعبد: اقبض، 
فيقول العبد بيده: يا رب أنت أعلم، 
فيقول رب العالمين: بهذه الخلد، وبهذه النعيم".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي أمامة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يقول الله سبحانه: ابن آدم، إن صبرت واحتسبت عند الصدمة الأولى، لم أرض لك ثواباً إلا الجنة".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل..

{ أوحى الله إلى داود عليه السلام : إن العبد ليأتى بالحسنة يوم القيامة , فأحكمه بها فى الجنة .. 
قال داود عليه السلام : يا رب و من هذا ؟؟ 
قال الله تعالى : مؤمن يسعى لأخية المؤمن فى حاجته يحب قضائها , قضيت أو لم تقض }  
( رواة ابن عساكر عن على ) .[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : 
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : 
(( قال الله عز وجل: أحب عبادي إلى أعجلهم فطراً)). رواه أحمد والترمذي. .[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يقبض الله الأرض ويطوي السماء بيمنه ثم يقول :  أنا الملك، أين ملوك الأرض؟  
رواه البخاري.  ".[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بجد بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع و متابعه فوق الممتازه*
*اللهم يا رب ارزقها و ايانا كل الخير و الجنه*

----------


## سوما

> *بجد بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع و متابعه فوق الممتازه*
> *اللهم يا رب ارزقها و ايانا كل الخير و الجنه*


أمين يارب العالمين..
جزاك الله خير أ. شريف على متابعتك للموضوع.. ودعائك الطيب الجميل لى..  :f2: 
دمت بخير.... بارك الله فيك.. :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال الله تبارك وتعالى:  أنا أغني الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري، تركته وشركه 
رواه مسلم.  ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ـ رضي الله عنه قال
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: 
" إِنَّ إِبْلِيسَ قَالَ لِرَبِّهِ: بِعِزَّتِكَ وَجَلَالِكَ لَا أَبْرَحُ أُغْوِي بَنِي آدَمَ مَا دَامَتْ الْأَرْوَاحُ فِيهِمْ ،
فقال الله تبارك وتعالى:  فَبِعِزَّتِي وَجَلَالِي لَا أَبْرَحُ أَغْفِرُ لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَغْفَرُونِيه 
.  ".[/frame]

----------


## القواس

مشكورة اخت سوما
و لكن هي كل الاحاديث تلك مؤكدة اي قوية 
ارجو الافادة

----------


## سوما

> مشكورة اخت سوما
> و لكن هي كل الاحاديث تلك مؤكدة اي قوية 
> ارجو الافادة


شكرا على مرورك وردك بالموضوع... :f:  وكل عام وحضرتك بخير..
والأحاديث القدسية التى أضيفها أقوم بمراجعتها من أكثر من مرجع والحمدلله... :Smart:  
وأرجو منك المتابعة الدائمة للموضوع....... :f:

----------


## القواس

شكرا لكي اخت سوما و سأبقى على اطلاع بالمضوع
و لنن نضل اذا اتبعنا كتاب الله و سنة رسوله الكريم
اجدد شكري

----------


## سوما

> شكرا لكي اخت سوما و سأبقى على اطلاع بالمضوع
> و لنن نضل اذا اتبعنا كتاب الله و سنة رسوله الكريم
> اجدد شكري


أجدد  شكرى لك أنت على متابعتك للموضوع... ::$: 
وأن شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ونكون ممن أتبعنا كتابه الكريم وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
دمت بخير... :f:  فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى ..

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
" يقول الله تعالى :  إِذَا أَرَادَ عَبْدِي أَنْ يَعْمَلَ سَيِّئَةً فَلَا تَكْتُبُوهَا عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَعْمَلَهَا، فَإِنْ عَمِلَهَا فَاكْتُبُوهَا بِمِثْلِهَا، وَإِنْ تَرَكَهَا مِنْ أَجْلِي  فَاكْتُبُوهَا لَهُ حَسَنَةً، 
وَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَنَةً، فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا فَاكْتُبُوهَا لَهُ حَسَنَةً، فَإِنْ عَمِلَهَا فَاكْتُبُوهَا لَهُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا إِلَى سَبْعمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ  
رواه البخاري.  ".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : 
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : 
( لما خلق الله آدم مسح ظهره ، فسقط من ظهره كل نسمه هو خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة ، وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم وبيصاً من نور، ثم عرضهم على آدم ، 
فقال أدم عليه السلام: أي رب، من هؤلاء ؟ 
قال رب العالمين : هؤلاء ذريتك. 
فرأي رجلاً منهم ، فأعجبه وبيص ما بين عينه، فقال أدم : أي رب من هذا؟. 
قال رب العالمين : هذا رجل من آخر الأمم من ذريتك ، يقال له داود. 
قال : رب، وكم جعلت عمره؟ 
قال رب العالمين : ستين سنة . 
قال أدم :أي رب. زده من عمري أربعين سنة. فلما انقضي عمر آدم جاءه ملك الموت ، 
فقال أدم عليه السلام : أو لم يبق من عمري أربعون سنة؟ قال : أو لم تعطها ابنك داود؟. 
فجحد آدم، فجحدت ذريته، ونسي آدم، فنسيت ذريته، وخطئ آدم ، فخطئت ذريته)). رواه الترمذي.[/frame]

----------


## Suη SЋINE

شكراً جزيلاً 
موضوع قيم جداً

----------


## سوما

> شكراً جزيلاً 
> موضوع قيم جداً


لك جزيل الشكر على مرورك وردك الجميل.. وكل عام وأنتى بخير.. :f: 
واتمنى أن ينال الموضوع رضائك الدائم أن شاء الله.. فى رعاية وأمان الله تعالى  :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن الله يباهي بأهل عرفات ملائكة السماء، فيقول: انظروا إلي عبادي جاءوني شعثاً غبراً"[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يقول: 
"إن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته عشية عرفة بأهل عرفة، فيقول: انظروا إلي عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً". [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"قال ربكم: أنا أهل أن أتقي فلا يجعل معي إله فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً فأنا أهل أن اغفر له".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن الله تعالى يقول لأهل الجنة: يا أهل الجنة.. 
فيقولون: لبينك يا ربنا وسعديك 
فيقول: هل رضيتم؟
فيقولون: ومالنا لا نرضى وقد أعطيتنا مما لم تعط أحداً من خلقك 
فيقول: ألا أعطيكم افضل من ذلك؟، 
فيقولون: يا رب وأي شيء افضل من ذلك؟ 
فيقول: أحل عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبداً".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إن من آخر أهل الجنة دخولاً رجلاً مر به ربه ـ عز وجل ـ فقال الله تعالى له:  قم فادخل الجنة، 
فأقبل عليه عابساً، فقال:  وهل أبقيت لي شيئاً؟ 
فقال الله تعالى: نعم لك مثل ما طلعت عليها الشمس أو غربت".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن عقبة بن عامر ـ رضي الله عنه قال: 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"يعجب ربك من راعي غنم، في رأس شظية الجبل، يؤذن بالصلاة ويصلي فيقول الله ـ عز وجل ـ: 
انظروا إلي عبدي هذا، يؤذن ويقيم الصلاة، يخاف مني، قد غفرت لعبدي، وأدخلته الجنة". [/frame]

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"ألمَ تَرَوْا ما قال ربُّكم؟ قال: :  
ما أنعَمْتُ على عبادي من نعمةٍ إلا أصْبَح فريقٌ منهم بها كافرين يقولون: الكواكبُ وبالكواكبِ"[/frame]

----------


## المحب الولهان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولا كل عام وانت بخير أختى سوما و شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك 
و أتمنى لك دائما التوفيق فى مواضيعك .

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أولا كل عام وانت بخير أختى سوما و شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك 
> و أتمنى لك دائما التوفيق فى مواضيعك .


المحب الولهان..
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسلامة..  :f: 
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك وردك الطيب.. وأتمنى أن تتابع الموضوع دائما..  :2:  دمت بخير..  :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عَنْ جُنْدَبُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"كَانَ فِيمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ جُرْحٌ فَجَزِعَ فَأَخَذَ سِكِّينًا فَحَزَّ بِهَا يَدَهُ فَمَا رَقَأَ الدَّمُ حَتَّى مَاتَ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى:  بَادَرَنِي عَبْدِي بِنَفْسِهِ حَرَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ"[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليكي أختى الرقيقة سوما  :f: 
لا تستطيعي أن تعرفي كم سعدت بقراءة كل هذه الأحاديث القدسية الرائعة وكم استفدت منها
مجهود كبير جدا
بارك الله فيكي وأثابك عليه
وجزاكي عن كل من قرأ خيرا
كل الشكر والتحية لكِ أختي العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليكي أختى الرقيقة سوما  :f: 
لا تستطيعي أن تعرفي كم سعدت بقراءة كل هذه الأحاديث القدسية الرائعة وكم استفدت منها
مجهود كبير جدا
بارك الله فيكي وأثابك عليه
وجزاكي عن كل من قرأ خيرا
كل الشكر والتحية لكِ أختي العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> ما شاء الله عليكي أختى الرقيقة سوما 
> لا تستطيعي أن تعرفي كم سعدت بقراءة كل هذه الأحاديث القدسية الرائعة وكم استفدت منها
> مجهود كبير جدا
> بارك الله فيكي وأثابك عليه
> وجزاكي عن كل من قرأ خيرا
> كل الشكر والتحية لكِ أختي العزيزة


قلب مصر \ أ. نهلة..
كم أسعدنى ردك وسعادتك بالموضوع وثناءك عليه.. :l:  لك جزيل الشكر على مرورك وردك ودعائك الطيب لى..  :f2:  
فى رعاية وحفظ الله تعالى..  :Bye:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ـ رضي الله عنهما-قَالَ: 
صَلَّيْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَغْرِبَ فَرَجَعَ مَنْ رَجَعَ وَعَقَّبَ مَنْ عَقَّبَ فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مُسْرِعًا قَدْ حَفَزَهُ النَّفَسُ وَقَدْ حَسَرَ عَنْ رُكْبَتَيْهِ فَقَالَ:  صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"أَبْشِرُوا هَذَا رَبُّكُمْ قَدْ فَتَحَ بَابًا مِنْ أَبْوَابِ السَّمَاءِ يُبَاهِي بِكُمْ الْمَلَائِكَةَ يَقُولُ:   انْظُرُوا إِلَى عِبَادِي قَدْ قَضَوْا فَرِيضَةً وَهُمْ يَنْتَظِرُونَ أُخْرَى"[/frame]

----------


## رحمة

*بارك الله فيكِ أختى العزيزة سوما 
مجهود واضح و متميز ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيكِ*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

> *بارك الله فيكِ أختى العزيزة سوما 
> مجهود واضح و متميز ما شاء الله
> بارك الله فيكِ*


العزيزة\ رحمة..
جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب لى وردك الجميل بالموضوع..  ::$: 
دمت بخير..  :f2:  .. فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى..

----------


## سوما

> 


*أستاذ\ نادر..
أسعدنى مرورك جداااا.. كسعادتى للأشتراكى فى المسابقة وأختيار الموضوع كأحد الموضوعات المرشحة لوسام حورس الذهبى وبذلك فقد فوزت بوسام شرفى للهذا الأختيار فأشكركم على هذا الوسام الشرفى الرفيع..
أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع هادف دائما وعلى حسن ظنكم أن شاء الله ..
تقبل تقديرى وأحترامى.. دمت بخير 
*

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"] َقَالَ: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"
إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاصي فيقول:يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته..
فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته..
فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته..
فيقول يارب فى الرابعة..
فيقول الله عز وجل:   إلى متى تحجبون صوت عبدى عنى
لبيك عبدى .. لبيك عبدى.. لبيك عبدى .. لبيك عبدى"[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عَن ْمَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ  ـ رضي الله عنه 
أَنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
" "إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ الشِّرْكُ الْأَصْغَر
قَالُوا: وَمَا الشِّرْكُ الْأَصْغَرُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟
قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الرِّيَاءُ، يَقُولُ اللَّهُ -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ- لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ - إِذَا جُزِيَ النَّاسُ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ-:  
 اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُرَاءُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَانْظُرُوا هَلْ تَجِدُونَ عِنْدَهُمْ جَزَاءً"[/frame]

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"] أخبرنا ‏ ‏أبو النعمان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مهدي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏غيلان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شهر بن حوشب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معدي كرب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي ذر ‏
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يرويه عن ربه قال ‏ ‏:
" يا ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك ما كان فيك ..
ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏إنك إن ‏ ‏تلقاني ‏ ‏بقراب ‏ ‏الأرض خطايا لقيتك ‏ ‏بقرابها ‏ ‏مغفرة بعد أن لا تشرك بي شيئا .. 
ابن ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏إنك إن تذنب حتى يبلغ ذنبك ‏ ‏عنان ‏ ‏السماء ثم تستغفرني أغفر لك ولا أبالي.."[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"] عَنْ أَبُي هُرَيْرَةَ -رضي الله عنه- أَنَّ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: 
((قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: 
إِذَا تَحَدَّثَ عَبْدِي بِأَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَنَةً فَأَنَا أَكْتُبُهَا لَهُ حَسَنَةً مَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْ، فَإِذَا عَمِلَهَا فَأَنَا أَكْتُبُهَا بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا، 
وَإِذَا تَحَدَّثَ بِأَنْ يَعْمَلَ سَيِّئَةً فَأَنَا أَغْفِرُهَا لَهُ مَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا، فَإِذَا عَمِلَهَا فَأَنَا أَكْتُبُهَا لَهُ بِمِثْلِهَا)),
وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :
((قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَةُ: رَبِّ ذَاكَ عَبْدُكَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ سَيِّئَةً -وَهُوَ أَبْصَرُ بِهِ- 
فَقَالَ الله تعالى:  ارْقُبُوهُ فَإِنْ عَمِلَهَا فَاكْتُبُوهَا لَهُ بِمِثْلِهَا، وَإِنْ تَرَكَهَا فَاكْتُبُوهَا لَهُ حَسَنَةً إِنَّمَا تَرَكَهَا مِنْ جَرَّايَ))  . [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"] ‏قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل:
أوحى الله إلى داود عليه السلام :
إن العبد ليأتى بالحسنة يوم القيامة , فأحكمه بها فى الجنه ..
قال داود عليه السلام : يا رب و من هذا ؟؟
قال الله تعالى : مؤمن يسعى لأخية المؤمن فى حاجته يحب قضائها , قضيت أو لم تقض
[/frame]( رواة ابن عساكر عن على ) .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سوما الغالية :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :4:  :4: 
هذا الموضوع ظل ينافس حتى اللحظة الأخيرة على حورس الذهبى . 
ذهاب الجائزة لموضوع أخر لا يقلل من موضوعك القيم دمت بخير

----------


## سوما

> سوما الغالية
> هذا الموضوع ظل ينافس حتى اللحظة الأخيرة على حورس الذهبى . 
> ذهاب الجائزة لموضوع أخر لا يقلل من موضوعك القيم دمت بخير


*والدى الفاضل \ أ. سيد..
يكفى فخرا المنافسة الطيبة فى كواليس المسابقة المتميزة..
وان كان هناك وسام التميز فقد أخدته منذ أول رد من حضرتك بالموضوع وتشجعيك المستمر الطيب لى ..
 تقبل كامل أحترامى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم.. 
دمت بخير دائمااااا.. فى رعاية وأمان الله تعالى ..*

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن سلمان ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"يوضع الميزان يوم القيامة فلو وزن فيه السماوات والأرض لوسعت، فتقول الملائكة: يا رب لمن يزن هذا؟ 
فيقول الله تعالى: لمن شئت من خلقي، 
فتقول الملائكة: سبحانك ما عبدناك حق عبادتك، 
ويوضع الصراط مثل حد الموسى، فتقول الملائكة: من تجيز على هذا الصراط؟ 
فيقول الله تعالى: من شئت من خلقي، 
فيقولون الملائكة: سبحانك ما عبدناك حق عبادتك".[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"قال الله تعالى: يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته محرماً بينكم فلا تظالموا 
يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته فاستهدوني أهدكم، 
يا عبادي كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته فاستطعموني أطعمكم، 
يا عبادي كلكم عار إلا من كسوته فاستكسوني أكسكم، 
يا عبادي إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار وأنا اغفر الذنوب جميعاً، فاستغفروني اغفر لكم،
يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني، 
يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئاً، 
يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد منكم ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئاً.."[/frame]

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أبنتى الحبيبة الغالية / سوما*
*موضوعك أكثر من راااااااااااااااائع*
*بارك الله فيك وفى صحتك وعافيتك*
*وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء وأثقل لك*
*به فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## سوما

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أبنتى الحبيبة الغالية / سوما*
> *موضوعك أكثر من راااااااااااااااائع*
> *بارك الله فيك وفى صحتك وعافيتك*
> *وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء وأثقل لك*
> *به فى ميزان حسناتك*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الفاضلة\ ماما زوزو..
 
أعتز جداااااا بمرورك على موضوعاتى المتواضعة.. فلك جزيل الشكر على مرورك ودعائك الطيب..  :f2: 
بارك الله فيك ..  :f2:  .. فى رعاية وحفظ الله تعالى ..

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## nariman

*سوما حبيبتي .. موضوع مميز زي كل موضوعاتك*
*دمتِ متألقة وجزاكِ الله خيراً*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *سوما حبيبتي .. موضوع مميز زي كل موضوعاتك*
> *دمتِ متألقة وجزاكِ الله خيراً*


الغالية\ ناريمان..
جزاك الله خير على مرورك الكريم ودعائك الطيب لى .. :2: 
فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2: أود أن أقدم شكري وتقديرى للأاستاذ نادر .. الأسكندرانى .. على مجهوده فى تصميم ما قدم من مشاركة اليوم وفيما بعد من مشاركات أن شاء الله..  :f2: 

بارك الله فيك يا أ. نادر.. دمت بخير دائمااااااااااااااا..  :M (32): 
 :f2:  .. فى رعاية وحفظ الله تعالى ..  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. فَضْلُ الذِّكْرِ ومُجَالسَةِ الصَّالحينَ ..*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. سَتْرُ الله علَى المؤمِنِ في الدُّنْيَا والآخرةِ ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات ..*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. النَّارُ لَمِنْ فَسَدتْ نِيَّتُه ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. الأستغفار ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. بَعْضُ صِفَات أهْلِ الجنَّةِ وأهْلِ النَّارِ ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. شَهَادةُ جَوَارِحِ الإنْسَانِ عَلَيهِ يَوْمَ القِيامةِ ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. كيفية كتابة الحسنات والسيئات .. ورحمة الله عز وجل في ذلك ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. حَديثُ اخْتِصَامِ الملإِ الأعْلَى ..*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. أستغفار الولد لوالديه ..*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*
*

----------


## سوما

*.. كنز من كنوز الجنة ..*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. فرض الصلوات الخمس ..


*

----------


## سوما

*.. الأستغفار ..


*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*
*اختي بالله حاولت اليوم الدخول علي الموضوع ابتداءا من الصفحه السادسه  من مشاركه 78(كنز من كنوز الجنة..)*
*لا يريد اظهار الصور لا اعلم السبب هل شخصي ام عام علما انه فيما سبق و الالاحاديث الاخيره ظاهره*

----------


## سوما

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*
> *اختي بالله حاولت اليوم الدخول علي الموضوع ابتداءا من الصفحه السادسه  من مشاركه 78(كنز من كنوز الجنة..)*
> *لا يريد اظهار الصور لا اعلم السبب هل شخصي ام عام علما انه فيما سبق و الالاحاديث الاخيره ظاهره*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أولا جزاك الله خيرا لمتابعتك للموضوع أ. شريف .. :f: 
وثانيا بالنسبة للصور والمشاركات الخافية ممكن تكون حضرتك تستخدم صفحة التصفح فايرفوكس.. أحيانا لا يظهر بها التنسيق أو صور معينة..
أرجو أن يكون هذا السبب لديك.. :2:  وأرجو أن يتم حل هذه المشكلة سريعا.. :f: 
بارك الله فيك.. فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى.. :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أولا جزاك الله خيرا لمتابعتك للموضوع أ. شريف ..
> وثانيا بالنسبة للصور والمشاركات الخافية ممكن تكون حضرتك تستخدم صفحة التصفح فايرفوكس.. أحيانا لا يظهر بها التنسيق أو صور معينة..
> أرجو أن يكون هذا السبب لديك.. وأرجو أن يتم حل هذه المشكلة سريعا..
> بارك الله فيك.. فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى..


*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله*
*بالفعل اختي بالله*
*المشكله كانت بالفايرفوكس و قد فتح بالاكسبلورر*
*وجزاكي الله خيرا*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله جزاك الله خير  علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن احذرك اختي الكريمة من ان تضعي اي حديث ضعيف او موضوع انتى وحدك المسؤلة امام الله وهذه نصيحة اخوية نفعنا الله بك وجعل منك الذرية الصالحة*

----------


## سوما

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله*
> *بالفعل اختي بالله*
> *المشكله كانت بالفايرفوكس و قد فتح بالاكسبلورر*
> *وجزاكي الله خيرا*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أ. شريف .. أسعدني ردك وتوضيحك بأنها كانت مشكلة بسيطة  :2: ..وتم أصلاحها.. :f: 
بارك الله فيك لمتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع .. :M (32):

----------


## سوما

> *بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله جزاك الله خير  علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن احذرك اختي الكريمة من ان تضعي اي حديث ضعيف او موضوع انتى وحدك المسؤلة امام الله وهذه نصيحة اخوية نفعنا الله بك وجعل منك الذرية الصالحة*


أستاذ\ محمد..
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك ومشاركتك ونصيحتك الطيبة ودعائك الطيب.. :f: 
وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى أن شاء الله .. :2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخت الفاضلة ..  سوما  




بارك الله فيكِ على مجهودك في نقل الأحاديث القدسية المباركة 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

جزاكِ الله خيراً




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## سوما

> الأخت الفاضلة ..  سوما  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ على مجهودك في نقل الأحاديث القدسية المباركة 
> 
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> 
> ...


*اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ\ أيمن
جزاك الله خيراً على دعائك الطيب ومتابعتك للأحاديث القدسية.. :2: 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## the diver

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سوما

> جزاكم الله خيرا


أيانا وأياكم أن شاء الله .. :f: 
لك جزيل الشكر لمرورك ودعائك الطيب.. :f:  فى أمان الله وحفظه ..

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

الله عليكى حبيبتى سوما

    ربنا يبارك لك على هذه الاحاديث الجميله الرائعه


   وانا اسفه جدا سوما .. لانى اول مره اشوف موضوعك الرائع ده

   وطبعا ده تقصير منى.. أسفه جدا

    الله يبارك لك فى حياتك كلها.

----------


## سوما

> الله عليكى حبيبتى سوما
> 
>     ربنا يبارك لك على هذه الاحاديث الجميله الرائعه
> 
> 
>    وانا اسفه جدا سوما .. لانى اول مره اشوف موضوعك الرائع ده
> 
>    وطبعا ده تقصير منى.. أسفه جدا
> 
>     الله يبارك لك فى حياتك كلها.


جزاكِ الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب وردك الجميل .. :f2: 
ولا داعى للأسف طبعا يا روزى  :l:  بجد زيارتك وردك أسعدوني جدااااااا.. ::$:  بارك الله فيكِ وحفظك من كل سؤء..
 :f2:  فى أمان وحفظ الله تعالى .. :f:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

> 


*لك جزيل الشكر على متابعتك يا روزى للموضوع.. 
جزاك الله خيراّ لدعائك الطيب ومتابعتك الطيبة* .... :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله*
*اختنا الغاليه اشتقنا لاحاديثك القيمه فلا تتأخري علينا بهم وجزاك الله خيرا و نتمني ان تكوني بخير حال*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## سوما

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله*
> *اختنا الغاليه اشتقنا لاحاديثك القيمه فلا تتأخري علينا بهم وجزاك الله خيرا و نتمني ان تكوني بخير حال*
> *دمتي بخير*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أن شاء الله سأواصل متابعة الموضوع ما بين الحين والأخر.. :2: 
أشكرك بشدة على متابعة حضرتك الجميلة للموضوع  :f:  واتمنى أن يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع .. :f: 
بارك الله فيك وأرضاك دائماااا.. فى أمان الله وحفظه.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عود احمد و جزاكي الله خيرا و لا تغيبي عنا بالاحاديث القدسيه مره اخري رجاءا فنشتاق اليها*

----------


## سوما

> *عود احمد و جزاكي الله خيرا و لا تغيبي عنا بالاحاديث القدسيه مره اخري رجاءا فنشتاق اليها*


الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر يا أ. شريف.. :f: 
أشكرك بشدة على متابعتك الجميلة للأحاديث وتشجيعك الطيب..وأن شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك..
بارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكل خير.. :f2:

----------


## rosey19

شكرا سوما على موضوعك الجميل

----------


## سوما

> شكرا سوما على موضوعك الجميل


*أيانا وأياكم أن شاء الله ..
بشكرك جدا لحسن المتابعة ولدعائك الطيب لي دائما..
بارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكل خير .. فى حفظ الله ورعايته..*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

شكرا سوما لدعواتك الطيبه مثلك .

  جزاك الله الجنه ... ورزقك من خيره .. وبارك لك .

----------


## سوما

> شكرا سوما لدعواتك الطيبه مثلك .
> 
>   جزاك الله الجنه ... ورزقك من خيره .. وبارك لك .


الأخت العزيزة\ روزى..
لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان لمرورك ومتابعتك الدائمة ولدعائك الطيب لي دائمااا.. :M (32): 
بارك الله فيكِ وأرضاك بكل خير .. :f:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة سوما وأثابكِ ونفع بكِ

وجزاكِ الله خيراً .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## rosey19

جزاكى الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

    فى انتظار عودتك بالف سلامه سوما

         ربنا يتم شفاكى وترجعى بالف سلامه

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اختي الغالية جزاك الله الف خير علي اهتمامك بهذا الامر

وارجو ان يساعدك الرابط ادناه في التحقق من اي حديث مشكوك فيه

ولا تترددي في الدخول اليه وما عليك الا ادخال اول حرف من الحديث اضغطي بحث

سوف يؤتيك بكل الاحاديث الضيعيفة لهذا الحرف

http://www.hadielislam.com/articles/...ies.php?c=1586

دمتي بخير وان شاء الله يكون كمالة للموضوع
*

----------


## سوما

> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة سوما وأثابكِ ونفع بكِ
> 
> وجزاكِ الله خيراً .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أيانا وأياكم أن شاء الله.. :f: 
بشكرك يا أيمن على متابعتك للموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي بالخير.. :M (32): 
فى أمان وحفظ الله تعالى .. :f:

----------


## سوما

> جزاكى الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
>     فى انتظار عودتك بالف سلامه سوما
> 
>          ربنا يتم شفاكى وترجعى بالف سلامه


أيانا وأياكم بأذن الله ..
جزاك الله كل الخير والثواب لردك ومتابعتك الكريمة ودعائك الطيب لى .. :f2: 
بارك الله فيكِ وأرضاك بكل خير. :f: . فى رعاية الله تعالى ..

----------


## سوما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اختي الغالية جزاك الله الف خير علي اهتمامك بهذا الامر
> 
> وارجو ان يساعدك الرابط ادناه في التحقق من اي حديث مشكوك فيه
> 
> ولا تترددي في الدخول اليه وما عليك الا ادخال اول حرف من الحديث اضغطي بحث
> 
> سوف يؤتيك بكل الاحاديث الضيعيفة لهذا الحرف
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذ\ محمد..
بشكرك جداااااااا على الرابط ,, بصراحة فعلاً مفيد جدااااااااا..وأكيد مكمل للموضوع.. :2: 
جزاك الله كل الخير والثواب للأفادتي ,,وأفادة الجميع .. :f2: 
فى رعاية الله وأمنه .. :f:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

جزاك الله خيرا سوما

  وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

    ورزقك من خيره ..وبارك لك فيه

----------


## سوما

> جزاك الله خيرا سوما
> 
>   وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
>     ورزقك من خيره ..وبارك لك فيه


أيانا وأياكم ان شاء الله ..
أشكرك بشدة على متابعتك الجميلة للموضوع ,, ودعائك الطيب لي دائمااااا.. :f: 
وكل عام وحضرتك إلى الله أقرب وأسعد .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

]
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الاحاديث القدسيه دائما ماتفيض بالحنان من الحنان المنان 
دائما يخفق لها القلب ويهتز لها الوجدان هزا ..

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا سوما علي هذا الموضوع القيم 
اعاد الله عليكي رمضان بكل الخير والاحسان والاهلاص

----------


## سوما

> الاحاديث القدسيه دائما ماتفيض بالحنان من الحنان المنان 
> دائما يخفق لها القلب ويهتز لها الوجدان هزا ..
> 
> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا سوما علي هذا الموضوع القيم 
> اعاد الله عليكي رمضان بكل الخير والاحسان والاخلاص


الشكر لك أ. محمد على ردك وتواصلك الطيب ,, :2: 
كل عام وحضرتك إلى الله أقرب وأسعد ,,,,, وبارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكل خير ..
 :f2:

----------

